# Woohoo!! BMW Sauber-Petronas F1



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

I can actually watch the race a bit longer starting at 2006 :thumbup: That is.. after the William boys take each other out of the race... heheh

BMW Sauber-Petronas F1


----------



## Aknatar (May 8, 2003)

hopefully it won't be a detuned version like what Ferrari use to provide Sauber with...I wonder how much they are paying per engine....


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

:repost:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88644


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

racerdave said:


> :repost:....


Hey Dave!! :bareass:

:kiss:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Aknatar said:


> hopefully it won't be a detuned version like what Ferrari use to provide Sauber with...I wonder how much they are paying per engine....


I would bet Al Unser Jr.'s bar tab that it will not be the latest spec engine.
For a variey of reasons they wouldnt want their latest technology in the customer's hands.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

beewang said:


> Hey Dave!! :bareass:
> 
> :kiss:


 :neener:


----------

